# Beastmen In Febuary



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got an email with cover of beastmen army book confrimed release in febuary


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Really keen to see what the models look like. Hopefully we'll see some in December's WD.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Apart from the cock like protrusion sticking from the centre guys midriff thats an awesome image.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great cover, i particularly like the minotaur, you know that some poor unfortunate is about to have his brain removed via his nose and ears


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

sorry... i'm a little excited about this.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Think i've found my next warhammer army.....


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

ooh,nice!
The artwork's an improvement from what I've seen in some army books/Codexes of late,I'll say that,can't wait to see some of the new models!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Apart from the cock like protrusion sticking from the centre guys midriff thats an awesome image.


thats a new weapon option, the Orrifice Destroyer, adds 2 S4 impact hits per turn, Penetrating


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Holy dogshit... Its really nice, but theres better though, and why dosent anyone read what ive posted on BoC rumours!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Im actually not that overwhelmed over that cover :no: I wasnt thrilled at all over the Tyranid cover either, hope some changes come either in the future covers or my taste 

What fails imo is that they (the beastmen) look _too_ human, and to uuh kitbashed, for the lack of a better word.
The head is 100% beast.
The torso and arms are 100% human.
The legs are 100% beasts.

Its a human torso and arms on a goat-shaped legs body and horns and fur on the head. They could have mixed up the body a bit better, at least some fur on the torso, and preferably had it not human pink-orange coloured, and maybe even changed the muscles to not look 100% human

Im very happy to head Feb as release though! I was, to say the least, very disappointed on certain parts of the WoC book, its gonna be grand to see what this list has to offer, maybe I can finally get my arse to build those 80+ beasts I have laying on sprues


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ah yes, I agree, they do look *too* human. The skin colour is too similar and it just looks like some muscled bloke has put on a skull over his head. Same applies for the new Minotaurs, They just look like Ogres with bull-heads, now perhaps thats what they are supposed to look like but id rather they didn`t look exactly like Ogres with bull-heads if you get my drift

Feb-release seems cool, check out rumours LOL, and MaidenManiac how did the WoC book let you down? Im thinking of getting it...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well it could be argued that the beast men on that cover are actually the right colour as they are based on the Satyr and historically GW have always painted beast MEN with human skin tones.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Maybe its just concept art and somones impression of what beastmen are. I do agree that the main beast on the cover almost looks like he's a man with goat legs and wearing a bull-like mask the head needed to be tied in more with the body and it would have worked -aka MORE CHEST HAIR


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

> Im actually not that overwhelmed over that cover


Got to agree there not very impressed with there latest cover.:nono:


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not too impressed either...
If only it were more like the Skaven book...


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Dont really mind the cover, its not the best it could be but I care more about want is inside the book.
This may make me finally use my beastmen I have left over from the realms of Chaos book.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the more human flesh tones made them look more monsterous and scary. I think it's a reminder that Beastmen were once human and are that way because of chaos and mutation. A halfman/beast is far more horrific to me then a seemingly natural race of beastmen. Just my thoughts.

Anyways I was trying to get back into WFB and got some dwarves but they're still unassembled and unpainted, so might have to get into beastmen which I've had in my mind for awhile now. If the miniatures and codex comes out as cool as it looks.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Skaven book? whats do special about that?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> well it could be argued that the beast men on that cover are actually the right colour as they are based on the Satyr and historically GW have always painted beast MEN with human skin tones.


Yea, but they could have given him some bone-necklaces, a bit more fur, a huge undivided chaos star tatoo on the chest, chaos armour, or any other mean looking thing there. Right now its just a plain chest and that doesnt cut it in my book:cray:

They simply look to bright and civilized compared with the current BoC cover art which is a lot darker and more feral, both things I personally find very beastmen-esque

*edit* I just realized that the book says Beastmen, not Beasts of Chaos, which is a bit odd. If Daemons are called Daemons of Chaos, and Warriors are called Warriors of Chaos, then why arent the Beastmen called Beasts of Chaos, just like their current book is?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> *edit* I just realized that the book says Beastmen, not Beasts of Chaos, which is a bit odd. If Daemons are called Daemons of Chaos, and Warriors are called Warriors of Chaos, then why arent the Beastmen called Beasts of Chaos, just like their current book is?


Theres quite a debate going on, on other chat forums, about this, many believe marks and the like have been scrapped, others ( myself ) think they have been reduced, aka, less units can buy marks and the like. Personnaly, Id like to only see Beastlords, shamans and Beastigors, with many Minotaurs, being able to take marks. Beasts have always been part of chaos, just abit more on the Undivided side.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

GW have posted on their site the picture, and say to look out for more in WD and on the site, so perhaps more to come in a week or two  And theyv confirmed feb too if anione was wanderin


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Oh, and iv recieved the news letter, wich has potentialy interestin stuff in it, but i dunno if can be paste stuff straight onto here? If i can i will. Hope im bein helpfull, Jack


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bobss said:


> Theres quite a debate going on, on other chat forums, about this, many believe marks and the like have been scrapped, others ( myself ) think they have been reduced, aka, less units can buy marks and the like. Personnaly, Id like to only see Beastlords, shamans and Beastigors, with many Minotaurs, being able to take marks. Beasts have always been part of chaos, just abit more on the Undivided side.


Calling it Beastmen would imo fit with removing non-beasts like Ogres, Dragon Ogres and so on, but it would still totally break their suspected naming policy from the DoC+WoC books.

Regarding removing marks from Beastmen: That would be roughly as logical as removing Power Armour from Space Marines. Beastmen, aka the children of chaos, are as frequently blessed as their mortal counterparts. Atm its about those units that you wrote that can take marks, and I really dont think normal Herds will be allowed marks, so this will most likely stay the same.
BoCs greatest flaw is morale, aka bad LD, if the whole army can take MoS then this would be utterly eliminated, fat chance:nono:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Didn`t think it was worth a new thread but here you go:victory:










Looks like a Gor/Ungor, not the new Bestigors, hence lack of armour.

Buggeration! I was firmly on WoC, but this throws a spanner in the works, I really like the paintjob ( not too wtf, red devil, or too fleshy ) personnaly ill wait til the Minos and Razorgor ( Holy dogshit, theres been some real bad press about this beasty )


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

That is indeed a gor, thats been converted. Horns added to the banner top and skulls, a spike has been added to the back of his axe, and the skull on top of the banner looks like the one from the chaos knights, though, it might be from a new sprue. Still, nice to know we can look forward to seeing new models soon!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its a brand new Gor, its far crisper than the current crop which are very rounded, though i have to admit the design isnt a million miles from the current kits. To be fair though the beat men have been pretty similar since they were first released, they are pretty much perfect no need to mess with them.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i dig them, might have to get back into fantasy now.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Hm..*



bitsandkits said:


> its a brand new Gor, its far crisper than the current crop which are very rounded, though i have to admit the design isnt a million miles from the current kits. To be fair though the beat men have been pretty similar since they were first released, they are pretty much perfect no need to mess with them.


It cant be a new one, its basically identical to the old ones, it just has tiny bits added. The "roundness" is still visible, the shape of the body is still exactly the same, the muscles have just been painted with more deffinition. Pluss, why on earth would GW make new models when the current models are fine, and the "new" ones are almost identical. My money is on that being a conversion, not a new model.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

To be honest I dont think WD would show us a conversion as a teaser IMO. Its most likely a Gor, from the _new_ gors box ( yes, just gors ) which apparantly is just the same, with a few extra bits.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

A box of just gors sounds interesting, any idea on how many and how much?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

New set for Gors ands Ungors ( old ones + few extras ) = £15 for 10 models
The Battalion will consist of 20 Gor, 10 Ungor, and 10 Bestigor, = £55. WEhich I think is crap, no Minotaurs or ''Big models'', thus the only battalion I can think of, off the top of my head to only contain ''Small models'', and saves you virtually nothing.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

The tyrand battalion also only contains small(ish in the case of warriors) models. But you're right that would make it the only warhammer battalion to only contain small models, except dwarfs of course :grin:.


----------

